# Central Park Medical College Hostels ... Help Needed ?



## murad (Aug 24, 2012)

*Hey,
I got accepted into CPMC and will be part of the batch 2012-2017
I required information about the hostel, its enviroment, the facilities available. Im also would like to know weather smoking is prohibited or allowed and if prohibited can it still be done under the radar ? What is the laundry system ? Any restrictions on le?ving or the timing of coming back ? Availability of shops and restaurants near by ? How does the mess system work ? 
Basically an overall idea of it ... Also I heard due to lack of space 3 people would be adjusted into one room ? Is that just a rumor or does it have any validation ?
A prompt reply would be very appreciated.
Thanks :-D *


----------

